# Spec Sheets



## Unee0x (Jul 24, 2020)

Does anyone know where one can get an old spec sheet ( without signing a  NDA ) of lets say, an older model wireless nic ( any manufacture )? 
I'd like to use it to help figure out what the FreeBSD source for that driver ( if any ) is actually saying/doing?


----------



## George (Jul 24, 2020)

Which nic? Use google, or the website of the vendor. If it's about a certain protocoll/specification, google that. There is no repo that contains all spec sheets of all network cards ever produced..

If you struggle with the FreeBSD source code, feel free to ask here in the forum, or in mailing lists (e.g. freebsd-hackers, freebsd-wireless).


----------



## mark_j (Jul 24, 2020)

The ath(4) driver is written with some good documentation. You can read some more here (and Sam's page has other stuff):



			https://people.freebsd.org/~sam/FreeBSD_TDMA-20090921.pdf
		


See also https://wiki.freebsd.org/dev/ath(4)


----------

